# Which Unmade Kaiju would be great for the next G-film



## Glued (Mar 28, 2010)

Some scrapped Toho projects.
Out of that list, which Kaiju should be made.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 28, 2010)

The Ghost Godzilla idea was cool. if done right, it could be a spooky movie(the only Godzilla films that come close to actual horror are the original and Return of Godzilla(AKA Godzilla 1985).


----------



## Glued (Mar 28, 2010)

Well Ghost Godzilla kind of reminds of Godzilla Millenium Knight / Oni Godzilla. He was the Godzilla used in Godzilla vs Mothra vs King Ghidora: Giant Monsters All Out Attack. In that movie Godzilla was the spirit of World War II and a villain, he was the original Godzilla come back to life.

Godzilla vs Satan or Godzilla vs Nessie would have been some awesome shit. Hell can you imagine Godzilla in Scotland or in Hell.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 28, 2010)

Godzilla VS Satan sounds.....interesting, and yeah, GMK is pretty much ghost Godzilla. It would depend on the design.

I think they just should make a movie about Anguirus.


----------



## Glued (Mar 28, 2010)

Holy Shit, I've always wanted a new Anguirus movie, he's my favorite monster.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 28, 2010)

Bagan, if only because I could have sworn I've seen him in a Godzilla movie before.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 28, 2010)

There is Baragorn.

You know who needs to come back? Space Godzilla. Imo, he is one of the best villains because he's so damn evil, and looks cool, and kicks ass.

Ghidorah almost seems to be mind controlled, but Space Godzilla is his own monster.


----------



## Brian (Mar 28, 2010)

lol Satan Vs Godzilla would have been awesome, or at least provide a lot of laughs. I also like the concept of Majin Tuol and Redmoon.


----------

